# Loose stool



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Has she been fecal checked by vet for parasites? what food is she eating and yes pumpkin (pure pumpking not pie filling is good to use) but i would have her stool checked for Giardia first, its hard to detect in a stool sample so he may have to do it a few times before its detected, My great dane just got over it and luckily it was found first fecal check..i see you dont have pumpkin..Slippery Elm from health food store works well...I have a feeling she may have some sort of parasite at her young age though


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karin*

Karin

I would take a stool sample to the vet and have them check it to be on the safe side for the puppy!!


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, yes, rather safe than sorry! Will take Charlie boy to the vet...


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

is the pup possibly being over fed? I know that too much food can cause loose stools in a young pup.


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

*Charlie! A beauty!*

Hi Sarah, yes, I am sure that was the problem... I believe he has been feeding him a little less the last few days, His stools has turned back to normal again. Trial and error.... !! (will still keep an eye on him though....) Thanks so much. Here he is! He is so sweet...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Karin Wise said:


> Hi Sarah, yes, I am sure that was the problem... I believe he has been feeding him a little less the last few days, His stools has turned back to normal again. Trial and error.... !! (will still keep an eye on him though....) Thanks so much. Here he is! He is so sweet...


Sooooo cute!!!


----------

